
Former Fellow to Peter Thiel: You Can Have Your Money Back - cft
https://www.fastcompany.com/3065615/pov/former-fellow-to-peter-thiel-you-can-have-your-money-back
======
Qwertystop
Should have kept taking the money and kept donating it to charities. Just as
strong a statement but putting more actual effect into it.

